# Goa



## trish fish

I am interested in the Indian tour shown in the latest copy of the RCI magazine which is organized by Somak Holidays in collaboration with RCI.  For the second week, they are using the Royal Goan Beach Club - Royal Palms, but after reading several reviews on Trip Advisor, I have been put off the idea. 

Has anyone stayed in this resort recently?

Many thanks


----------



## MULTIZ321

Trish,

I haven't stayed at the Royal Goan Beach Club and the TripAdvisor reviews sure are mixed.

Here's some more reviews from other sources -

Royal Goan Beach Club Reviews from Vinivi

Thompson Holidays Royal Goan Beach Club Reviews

:annoyed: 
Royal Goan Beach Club Reviews from IGoUgo
and Royal Goan Beach Club Reviews from HolidayIQ

Richard


----------



## trish fish

Thank you Richard for your reply, as you say, the reviews are pretty mixed. 

I know that we cannot expect to get the same standard throughout the world, but the resort is Gold Crown as far as I am aware, but it is India and that is the point I suppose.

RCI are going to phone me later today, so I will tell them that I have read the reviews and ask whether there been any improvements/refurbs in the last few months.

I have noticed that you live in Fort Lauderdale, Grrrrrrrrr, jealous or what!!!


----------

